# writey type new person



## carey (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi 
(I hate thinking of thread titles). Well I'm new. Joined a month or so back, but only just got round to posting.
I'm writing a novel, well hopefully a series of books, I've done the first, currently seeking representation for that, and I'm working on the second.
My subject area is science fiction, which I am given to understand is a death knell to being accepted by an agent if you write in the UK, no-one told me this when I started writing it though. Not that I would have changed genres, I like it.

I'm a computer scientist lecturer by trade, a career choice itself influenced by my interest in science fiction.

So anyway, that's me, hello.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome, I'm a college student studying to be a Java programmer.

I'm sure you've looked around the site a little--if you have any questions, just ask one of the purple names. Or ask here in your thread.

Come in, we're friendly.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello!

Congrats on finishing a novel. You're ahead of the game for that. Poke around within these walls and crit and comment away.


----------



## carey (Jul 8, 2014)

tut tut, astroannie*,* you are studying to be a programmer, not a java programmer....
I'll have a poke about. I probably would have been better off coming here while I was writing book one, rather than after the final (haha) edit, final before submission to agencies anyway.
Lets see how ahead of the game I am, got to get accepted by an agent yet....
I might have shot myself in the foot by not only writing SF, but writing an SF series, might be that the second book is a waste of time, let alone the planning I've done for the next two. I'll just have to see.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 8, 2014)

No, I already am a programmer.  I've studied BASIC, ForTran, COBOL and C/C++. Oh and dBASE/Clipper and HTML and CSS.

I'm studying to be a _Java_ programmer.  lolol (this is my third try at college -- this time I'll get a degree)


----------



## carey (Jul 8, 2014)

Noooo! Me no likey Java, it's evil. Any language that bundles software with its updates can never be a good thing.
About the only good thing I can say about it is it's not Golang


----------



## Ibb (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome, Carey, I'm new as well. Don't worry about sounding a death knell with your writing; if you've finished a novel, you're already of a separate caliber. Congratulations on that and good luck finding representation.


----------



## carey (Jul 8, 2014)

two rejwctions thus far, but those were my long shot submissions, into my eighth week of waiting to hear back from the others. I sent to seven in total, no more because I have few enough submission options as it is, so I'm doing it in rounds


----------



## Greimour (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome Carey... 

We have quite a few sci-fi nuts here and I am pretty sure the majority are from UK. You might be surprised by how popular it is on our Not-So-Jolly little island. 
I tend to avoid the Sci-Fi personally... though there are some strong exceptions. Such as a translated version of _'La Planète des singes'  _by Pierre Boulle. To us English folk though, it was just the novel that began everything to do with Planet of the Apes. ^_^

Still, that doesn't mean I won't read your stuff. I have been surprised a few times on this forum. Certain members somehow causing a growing interest within me in regards to science fiction (and horror for that matter). Perhaps you will be another writer to pollute my genre biased mind and drag me further into the cyber-hell where your powers are most potent.

... At any rate. Look forward to seeing what you contribute ^_^

Good luck with your novel. I hope you find success. 



~Kev.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi carey, impressive intro post, I look forward to reading some of your work. Welcome, a few more posts, ten are needed to share your work, if you'd like. Welcome!


----------



## Nickleby (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm currently working on a C#.NET/SQL portfolio, but not from choice. That just seems to be what IT people want these days. Along with Java.

Anyway, welcome to Writing Forums. We like SF. Maybe someone will beta your book for you, if you think it needs tweaking.


----------



## carey (Jul 9, 2014)

It does apparently, I have a friend who does things on this forum, judging and the like, he said I need ten beta's. I couldn't get ten in time before I submitted. So ten posts is it? well I can do that.
Today is much writing day again. I have a months leave, during which I am writing pretty much non stop, and editing, so much editing. It never seems to end....


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jul 23, 2014)

We love our novels here, so join the crowd. Welcome to WF! Find yourself a seat, and enjoy partaking.


----------

